
200 people in cars, on bikes, on buses and light rail - mozumder
https://twitter.com/brenttoderian/status/626511830261760000
======
cup-of-tea
The gif/video is glitchy for me but I get the point. It's obvious actually if
you spend time on the road on a bike. I think everyone should be required to
have experience on a bicycle before being allowed to drive.

Cars should be banned from city centres completely. There are some comments
there saying "leave for car, enjoy the walk". Well, no, I can't enjoy the walk
(or cycle) because of the cars. There needs to be top down enforcement. We all
need to do this.

~~~
Ftuuky
I'm always saying that but my family and friends treat me as if I am crazy!
People are so used to their cars they can't even imagine an alternative
system.

------
melling
Where’s the 50 year old version of this?

They’ve been illustrating this for decades.

------
trevyn
Missing: “In tunnels” :-)

~~~
Sharlin
Spending hundreds of millions to billions to cater for a hopelessly
unsustainable form of transportation? Not good.

~~~
trevyn
Underground mass transit is unsustainable? I don't understand what you mean.

~~~
Sharlin
Well, not mass transit, no. I thought you referred to tunnels for private
cars, à la Musk's ambitions.

